# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Shkrimtarë të huaj >  Henrik Ibsen

## [Perla]

*Henrik Ibsen (1828 - 1906 )*

*Ibseni eshte nje nga dramaturget  me te  njohur norvegjeze, i cili mbahet si pionieri i drames realiste, qe e lidhi teatrin drejperdrejt me problemet e aktualitetit social e familjar.*

*Jeta dhe vepra*

*Ibseni* lindi ne Skien (Norvegji),me 1828.Ai vinte nga nje familje e rrenuar ekonimikisht dhe iu desh te punonte qysh pesembedhjete vjet si shegert ne nje farmaci,por librat nuk i ndau nga dora dhe te ardhurat nga pune i perdori per te ndjekur studimet.Ne fillimet e krijimtarise se vet, arti i Ibsenit nuk kuptohej nga bashkekohesit dhe vete dramaturgu nuk shihej me sy te mire,cka e nxiti qe te emigronte ne Itali e Gjermani.Ne emigracion ai ndenji plot njezet e shtate vjet,ne periudhen 1863- 1891, qe perkon me periudhen me prodhuese te tij.Ai u kthye ne vendlindje per te kaluar vitet e pleqerise,kur pjeset e tij luheshin tashme ne teatrot kryesore te Evropes.
*Ibseni* krijoi drama te llojeve te ndryshme ; 

*Romantike :* _" Pretendentet per fronin". "Katilina" , "Zonja Ingra e Ostrolit"._
*Realiste :* _"Shtepia e kukulles" , "Armiku i popullit" , "Shtyllat e shoqerise"._
*Simboliste :* _"Rosa e eger" , "Hijet" , "Heda Gabler" ._
*Filozofike :* _"Brand" , "Per Gynt" ._

I gjithe teatri i *Ibsen* shquhet per vertetesine e karaktereve dhe te detajit artistik, per thellesine e trajtimit yr argumentit dhe pergamen e gjere tematike, duke ngjitur ne skene njeriun ordiner dhe duke e bere teatrin nje pasqyre te jetes reale, cka i pergjigjet aspirates se thelle te njerezve te epokes.

----------

